# Horloge perceptie in Europa/Nederland



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

Random gedachte nadat ik een aantal jaar op dit forum kom. Ik krijg het idee dat dit forum hoofdzakelijk Amerikaanse gebruikers heeft en dat de perceptie van merken daardoor heel sterk beïnvloed is.

Voorbeeld: de moonwatch van omega is fantastisch door de connectie met de maanlanding. Ik vind de speedy fantastisch, begrijp me goed, maar dat het op de maan is geweest lijkt me vooral een Amerikaans nationalistische perk. 

Ook de grote dominantie van Rolex op dit forum herken ik niet in Nederland. Het lijkt op het publieke forum dat bij elke vraag de Rolex automatisch als beste keuze wordt bestempeld. Hoewel ik de kwaliteit van Rolex niet wil betwisten. Heb ik het idee dat Rolex in Nederland minder het goto merk is dan dat ik hier de indruk krijg.

Iemand die zich hier wel of niet in herkend? Draaien er in Nederland en/of Europa andere marketing strategien? Of ben ik me er niet bewust van?


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Sowieso herken ik mij helemaal niet in veel horlogeliefhebbers, die als grail een horloge nemen wat door honderdduizend andere merken schijnt te moeten worden gekopieerd. Voor mij is de lol van horloges verzamelen, verscheidenheid, zeldzaamheid, bijzonderheid en kan ik me soms opwinden over het feit, dat men het heeft over "serieuze" horloges, omdat die dan uit Zwitserland komen en prijskaartjes hebben die alleen kapitalisten en zeer langdurige spaarders zich kunnen veroorloven. Is dan een Seiko, Citizen, of ander 'niche' merk van een paar honderd euro dan maar "niet serieus". Ik krijg ook regelmatig opmerkingen, dat ik mijn "zooi" maar "moet" verkopen om dat ene serieuze ding te kopen. Ik zou me dood vervelen met dat ene horloge altijd maar om de pols! Geef mij dan maar twee dozijn andere horloges, met allemaal ander karakter, uiterlijk en bijzonderheden. Alsof dingen écht gelukkig zouden kunnen maken zeg. :-d


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)

Goede vraag. Ik denk dat de merkperceptie in Nederland niet heel anders is dan in de rest van de wereld. Ik ken genoeg mensen die een Rolex moeten hebben omdat het status geeft en niet verder kijken wat er nog meer beschikbaar is. Een enkeling is liefhebber en die kijkt verder dan alleen het merk.

Voor mij zit de lol er juist in om met beperkte middelen en goede research de pareltjes er uit te vissen om zo een leuke collectie op te bouwen. Dus qua design uniek en net even anders (wat James T. Kirk hierboven ook zegt)


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ik sluit me aan bij de eerste 2 reageerders. Volgens mij doen zeker de grote merken aan wereldwijde marketing maar het is zeker zo dat sommige merken in bepaalde landen bekender zijn of het beter doen dan andere
.


----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

Oke dank voor reacties. Grappig dat ook nu net in het nieuws is dat er in Rotterdam aan Rolexcontrole wordt gedaan, dus Rolex zal toch wel een dingetje zijn. In mijn directie omgeving echter totaal niet aan de orde. Allicht als ik in de bankenwereld zou zitten dat ik het meer tegenkom. Ik werk zelf bij een offshore bedrijf en daar zie ik toch vooral Seiko's. 

Is voor jullie de maanlanding een reden om een speedy te kopen? Maakt mij namelijk heel weinig uit wat een horloge 50 jaar geleden heeft gedaan als ik eerlijk ben. Het heritage waar zo vaak naar verwezen wordt hier ben ik voorlopig nog niet echt gevoelig voor..


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Boyen said:


> Is voor jullie de maanlanding een reden om een speedy te kopen? Maakt mij namelijk heel weinig uit wat een horloge 50 jaar geleden heeft gedaan als ik eerlijk ben. Het heritage waar zo vaak naar verwezen wordt hier ben ik voorlopig nog niet echt gevoelig voor..


Nee. Dat hele maangedoe wordt me sowieso al veel te veel uitgemolken door Omega, bovendien koop je alleen maar het model (of een model gebaseert op het oermodel..) dat naar de maan is geweest en niet het horloge dat daadwerkelijk op de maan is gedragen. Begrijp me niet verkeerd ik vind de Man on the moon maar zeker ook de Speedy reduced mooie horloges maar om hoe ze eruit zien en niets meer.

Niet alleen Omega maakt zich trouwens "schuldig"' aan het exploiteren van een (zogenaamd?) historisch gelinkte horloge/ prestatie. Lees u maar even mee.


----------



## Dorfmeister (Dec 17, 2016)

Ik ben ook actief op andere fora en daar wordt het sentiment voor de Omega Speedmaster en Rolexes toch wel gedeeld. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld ook naar een meeting geweest van de Belgian Watch Club en daar is het bijna uitsluitend Omega en Rolex wat de klok slaat.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Wie veel geld (te over) heeft kan kopen wat hij wil, Rolex,Omega, enz..
Of dat tof is, is een andere zaak, moet ieder voor zich uitmaken.
Voor mij echter bestaat het verzamelen erin om diverse horloges in een collectie te hebben tegen een voor mij aanvaardbare prijs (0-500€ max) en dus telkens een beetje "sparen". Ik heb een gemiddeld inkomen, zoals de meeste medemensen denk ik, en kan me aldus iets veroorloven zonder met geld te gooien. Nooit zou ik enkele duizenden kunnen uitgeven voor een Rolex of iets dergelijks; gewoon overprijsd en je maakt de aandeelhouders alleen maar rijker!
Daarom denk ik ook dat in Europa men minder gefixeerd is op héél dure merken, zo ook denkt mijn kennissenkring.
Maar de hoofdzaak blijft voor iedereen: plezier aan het verzamelen en elk zijn mening en wijze van verzamelen!
Jo


----------



## Dixit (Aug 22, 2012)

Het is ook een kwestie van op het juiste deelforum rond te hangen. Het Russisch forum is een van de besten, wat variëteit betreft. Ook het Chinese forum. En bij de Affordables is er een hele leuke HMT-community (India).

Ik verzamel mijn horloges net zoals Captain Kirk en Jo Hande. 1 Horloge boven de EUR 500 (EUR 538, jawel) en de rest tussen 0 en 400. Het afwisselen, dat is leuk. Vooral tussen de merken waar de gemiddelde Nederlander nog nooit van heeft gehoord.
Ik ben daarom ook geschokt te lezen, dat crapuul er met Jo's horlogedoos vandoor is gegaan. Die foto's van je collectie - zo verzamel ik ook (hoewel ik veel Vostoks heb en minder Seiko's).


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

Dorfmeister said:


> Ik ben ook actief op andere fora en daar wordt het sentiment voor de Omega Speedmaster en Rolexes toch wel gedeeld. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld ook naar een meeting geweest van de Belgian Watch Club en daar is het bijna uitsluitend Omega en Rolex wat de klok slaat.


Helaas ! Voor mij is de populariteit van Rolex een reden om er geen te kopen, komt nogal snel pocherig over, in mijn omgeving althans.

Gelukkig zijn er ook veel fans van bvb Seiko (al dan niet Grand)!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

DeCrow said:


> Helaas ! Voor mij is de populariteit van Rolex een reden om er geen te kopen, komt nogal snel pocherig over, in mijn omgeving althans.
> 
> Gelukkig zijn er ook veel fans van bvb Seiko (al dan niet Grand)!


Ik denk dat 99,9% van de mensen het niet door heeft als ik een Rolex om heb. Maar ik draag net zo fijn een sub €100 horloge.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Merci Dixit voor het medeleven: ben nu aan het heropbouwen!
12 horloges onder de 100 € en (voor mij) kers op de taart: Smiths PRS29 en PRS36,(elk rond 400£)







Jo


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Voor mij is variatie ook van belang, niet prijs. Wat is er nou aan een horloge waar iedereen er een heeft. (of nog erger, tig 'hommages' van rond zwerven)

Mij favoriet is deze Kemmner om dat ik deze zelf uit onderdelen heb samengesteld. DIt is dus een uniek klokje, een volgens mijn smaak.


----------

